# Electric snowblower chute modification.... Anyone do it? Very cool.



## Jason B

Looks like this can be done pretty inexpensively....






The guy used a cordless drill and attached ot the the chute handle. This let him control the auger left/right from a switch!

This would be an awesome mod!


----------



## pmorrissette

Looks like something Red Green would come up with...


----------



## Jason B

I found the write-up I was looking for! I have to try this!

http://toolmonger.com/2007/12/19/glove-winner-snow-blower-mods/


----------



## pmorrissette

I saw a neat one using old electric seat motors:


----------



## Jason B

Got it done:


----------



## Jason B

Jason B;1176679 said:


> Got it done:


I've now had this on for over 4 years and still going strong!


----------

